# Coconut Extract?



## gamble (May 24, 2017)

After having good luck with some Summer Tropical blends (Dragons Blood with lime/Mango/Strawberry etc) I would like to add some coconut flavor. I am a little gun shy in adding coconut because of the oil content. Does anyone have experience in adding coconut extract as a flavoring?


----------



## Mismost (May 24, 2017)

You have the correct idea....stay away from oil based coconut extracts. I bought some LorAnn extracts...says right on the bottle OILS...great flavorings...but the oil separates into a nasty mess. Other than that epic FAIL, I have nothing to add except that a heavily coconut flavored Bock beer does make a real good ice cream float....and it seems to be getting better after 9-10 months!


----------



## AkTom (May 24, 2017)

I make a coconut IPA with shredded Coconut. It's dog gone good.


----------



## Redbird1 (May 24, 2017)

What kind of hops pair well with coconut? I love coconut, but I'm having a hard time imagining it in an IPA.


----------



## MariusTitulescu (May 25, 2017)

AkTom said:


> I make a coconut IPA with shredded Coconut. It's dog gone good.



Share a detailed recipe, please


----------



## AkTom (May 25, 2017)

Old 07-11-2016, 05:14 AM #1
AkTom
HBT_SUPPORTER.png

AkTom's Avatar
Recipes 

Jun 2013
Soldotna, Alaska
Posts: 652
Liked 181 Times on 129 Posts

Thread Starter

Recipe Type: All Grain 
Yeast: Dry Engish Ale White Labs 0007 (big starter) 
Yeast Starter: . 
Additional Yeast or Yeast Starter: . 
Batch Size (Gallons): 10 gallons 
Original Gravity: 1.065 
Final Gravity: 1.012 
Boiling Time (Minutes): 60 min. 
Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp): 2 weeks 
Additional Fermentation: none 
Secondary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp): 2 weeks 
Tasting Notes: Fantastic. Mild coconut. 

This IS NOT my recipe. I got it here, but can't find it any more. maybe it's here, and maybe not. Cudos and props to the original mystery poster. I only printed enough of it to get me going. I will give you everything off the page I printed. Then I will add some of my notes.

Coconut IPA 
Grains & Adjuncts
Amount Percentage Name Time Gravity
24.00 lbs 77.29%pale malt (2 Row)
1.50 lbs 4.83% Briess Carapils
0.55 lbs 1.77% caramel/Crystal Malt-40L
5.00lbs 16.10%Corn Sugar (Dextrose)
1.00lbs Coconut 15 min left in boil

Hops
Amount IBU's Name Time AA%
1.50 ozs 33.38 Warrior 60 min
0.70 ozs 15.18 Columbus (Tomahawk) 60 min
1.00 ozs 19.99 Citra 60 min
1.00 ozs 15.36 Citra 30 min
1.00 ozs 12.53 Mosaic 30 min
1.50 ozs 6.45 Galaxy 5 min
2.00 ozs 7.97 Citra 5 min
1.25 ozs 4.06 Mosaic 5 min
1.00 ozs 2.83 Centennial 5 min
1.50 ozs Galaxy 5 days
1.00 ozs Mosaic 5 days
1.00 ozs Citra 5 days
1.50 ozs Centennial 5 days
.5 lb unsweetened coconut 1-3 days(don't over do it)

Dry English Ale White Labs 0007 (big starter)

Mashed at 148*F

Notes 
-Total 2 lbs of coconut. 1 lb in the boil and then .5 lb into each fermenter/keg.
-2 lbs of sugar into the boil; 1.5 lbs sugar dissolved and tossed into each fermenter when fermentation shows signs of slowing.
-Could have used cal ale yeast and would have been great too I'm sure, I just had that on hand.
-Definitely the untoasted coconut is my favorite of the batches I've done. the toasted coconut added too much of a burnt/roasted flavor even if you don't over toast it.
-The 60 min hop additions did not have to be all that, I just had some hops I wanted to get rid of and they were all clean bittering, high AA.
-I really like the addition of Centennial and Mosaic in the recipe as well, it adds more depth of flavor!
-Only issue I had was FG stopped at 1.014 instead of what I would have rather had of around 1.010to dry it out a bit more but not a big deal.

If you brew it and you keg the beer, I would do the the coconut in the boil, then dry hop it and then see if you need more coconut or not. Just be careful with coconutting, it imparts flavor fast! You definitely get a HUGE amount of aroma and flavor though when you dry hop it, so I would suggest doing it some. The best rounded flavor I was able to get was after doing what I have listed above. If you do too much of the coconut it comes across too sweet, and if you hop it too much it will overpower the coconut.

/\ And that my friends is what I have from the OP. 
Some of my notes...
Lots of hops, consider using a bucket and hop bags.
Absolutely do 10 gallons if you can. You will wish you would have.
I used S-05 yeast. 

Again apologies to the OP for hacking your wonderful recipe. At least 2 people have asked for it, so being the poor typer and computer dip stick that I am, I posted it again.
Cheers, and brew on Baby!

Physicsbrewer Likes This 
Report Post Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message


----------



## AkTom (May 25, 2017)

Wow! I'm not much for anything beyond computer basics. I'm glad I could copy and paste this. It really is a great recipe. Sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 25, 2017)

gamble said:


> After having good luck with some Summer Tropical blends (Dragons Blood with lime/Mango/Strawberry etc) I would like to add some coconut flavor. I am a little gun shy in adding coconut because of the oil content. Does anyone have experience in adding coconut extract as a flavoring?



Would there be a problem with using either of these two options? . 
Gently toast fresh or dried coconut and then add to a cup or so of vodka and allow the coconut to steep for a week or two. You then filter the liquor through coffee filters and add the extract to the secondary OR

You take the gently toasted coconut and cook it in a cup or so of water (I would use a slow cooker) for a few hours (perhaps 4 ), allow to cool, strain out the coconut and then store the tea in your fridge so that any oil will float to the surface. You then skim off the oil and either use the tea to add to the must in the primary or add this to the wine in the secondary..


----------



## Mismost (May 25, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> Would there be a problem with using either of these two options? .
> Gently toast fresh or dried coconut and then add to a cup or so of vodka and allow the coconut to steep for a week or two. You then filter the liquor through coffee filters and add the extract to the secondary OR
> 
> You take the gently toasted coconut and cook it in a cup or so of water (I would use a slow cooker) for a few hours (perhaps 4 ), allow to cool, strain out the coconut and then store the tea in your fridge so that any oil will float to the surface. You then skim off the oil and either use the tea to add to the must in the primary or add this to the wine in the secondary..



Bernard....have you ever done this yourself? I like the idea. 

I have Everclear and a few extracts working now....also have a Trinity White kit that I thought was just very blah last time I made it (so try it again? glutton for punishment I suppose!)....a White Citrus Coconut might be just the ticket.


----------



## Redbird1 (May 25, 2017)

I've used the vodka method in the past for vanilla beans with good success, but in that instance I wasn't worried about any little bits making it into my stout. I don't know much flavor the coconut would give off once toasted, but I'd say it would be worth a shot. You wouldn't be out a whole lot if it wasn't strong enough. 

Could you try cooking untoasted coconut? For some reason, I think that would give off more flavor, but I might be completely wrong. 

Both seem like plausible enough options. I'd probably try the latter first using untoasted coconut if given a choice. 

Do you have any way to get a whole coconut? I did a quick Google search and it sounds like soaking chunks of coconut "meat" in vodka is effective for making an extract. I imagine it might work in the second method as well.


----------



## mainshipfred (May 25, 2017)

I'll probably get yelled at for this but I recently found coconut flour that I added to some Syrah. Can't imagine there would be any oil in that. Added 1/2 lb to 7 gallons. Just finished fermentation and sampled but could not really taste any coconut.


----------



## Mismost (May 25, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003L2D6R8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

bet this stuff will work.....Olive Nation stuff is pretty good


----------



## BernardSmith (May 25, 2017)

Mismost said:


> Bernard....have you ever done this yourself? I like the idea.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not tried coconut, yet but have made extracts from almonds, hazelnuts, pecans, chestnuts, coffee, cocoa nibs and gruit herbs. Have made tea from peanuts.


----------



## the_rayway (May 26, 2017)

I used orange oil in a mead a few years back (LorAnn brand), and had the exact opposite experience from @mismost. There was no oil slick, and it needed just the tiniest bit for a whole bang of flavour. 5 ish years later and it is an exceptional beverage.


----------



## Mismost (May 27, 2017)

the_rayway said:


> I used orange oil in a mead a few years back (LorAnn brand), and had the exact opposite experience from @mismost. There was no oil slick, and it needed just the tiniest bit for a whole bang of flavour. 5 ish years later and it is an exceptional beverage.



i used it in a beer.....it was one of those "you shake and shake and none 'll come, then a lot will"...too much...just formed an oil slick. I didn't want to stir a beer very much at all and it just would not go into solution. Blotted most of it back up with paper towels. 

Not knocking LorAnn, it was exactly as stated...excellent strong flavor. Just not right for my application. I wonder if your higher ABV helped dissolve it better? At any rate, I would suggest an alcohol based extract to avoid the problem.


----------

